# Pokemon ...



## HolloMottor (Apr 9, 2010)

EDIT: This is That70sShowDude, wasn't sure if it'd fail

Pick a pokemon, you are/get that pokemon. Let's try to get all 151.

Progress: 118/151

1. Bulbasaur - iChanZer0
2. Ivysaur - Hyprul 9-ty2
3. Venusaur - xXzaKerXx
4. Charmander - Pietersmieters
5. Charmeleon - SaberSlash49
6. Charizard - sub zero1983
7. Squirtle - Supernerd
8. Wartortle - blizzardmb
9. Blastoise - MichaelP.
10. Caterpie - MrData
11. Metapod - Dionz
12. Butterfree - oprah62
13. Weedle - 
14. Kakuna - 
15. Beedrill - Zyrb
16. Pidgey - 
17. Pidgeotto - Mitch15
18. Pidgeot - TioMario
19. Rattata - 
20. Raticate - 
21. Spearow - 
22. Fearow - Lorken
23. Ekans - AngeL
24. Arbok - Edam
25. Pikachu - janelle
26. Raichu - cincyaviation
27. Sandshrew - 
28. Sandslash - Ashmnafa
29. Nidoran (f) - Sa967st
30. Nidorina - 
31. Nidoqueen - 
32. Nidoran (m) - 
33. Nidorino - dabmasta
34. Nidoking - dannyz0r
35. Clefairy - kprox1994
36. Clefable - Samania
37. Vulpix - Anthony
38. Ninetales - CubeDust
39. Jigglypuff - Dene
40. Wigglytuff - rachmaninovian
41. Zubat - 
42. Golbat - 
43. Oddish - Odder
44. Gloom - mr. giggums
45. Vileplume - 
46. Paras - 
47. Parasect - eastamazonantidote
48. Venonat - 
49. Venomoth - 
50. Diglett - Tyrannous
51. Dugtrio - Forte 
52. Meowth - Rayne
53. Persian - SixSidedCube
54. Psyduck - stinkocheeze
55. Golduck - Khartaras
56. Mankey - KrazyFK
57. Primeape - Cride5
58. Growlithe - theman19
59. Arcanine - DavidWoner
60. Poliwag - EpicTako
61. Poliwhirl - RubikMagicPuzzleToy
62. Poliwrath - HsilgnE RelyT
63. Abra - trying-to-speedcube...
64. Kadabra - Innocence
65. Alakazam - dudemanpp
66. Machop - Ditto64
67. Machoke - 
68. Machamp - bobso2
69. Bellsprout - 
70. Weepinbell - 
71. Victreebell - 
72. Tentacool - Neroflux
73. Tentacruel - 
74. Geodude - dbax0999
75. Graveler - 
76. Golem - Branca
77. Ponyta - Dratini
78. Rapidash - fazrulz
79. Slowpoke - Slowpoke22
80. Slowbro - AndyRoo789
81. Magnemite - akiramejin
82. Magneton - thaeta
83. Farfetch'd - Rinfiyks
84. Doduo - 
85. Dodrio - 
86. Seel - InfernoTowel
87. Dewgong - Whyusosrs?
88. Grimer - 
89. Muk - 04mucklowd
90. Shellder - shelley
91. Cloyster - 
92. Gastly - NoobCube
93. Haunter - pyro11798
94. Gengar - randomtoad
95. Onix - roller
96. Drowzee - The Puzzler
97. Hypno - Codee
98. Krabby - 
99. Kingler - ChrisBird
100. Voltorb - 
101. Electrode - Kurbitur
102. Exeggcute - 
103. Exeggutor - miniGOINGS
104. Cubone - Tord
105. Marowak - That70sShowDude
106. Hitmonlee - Cube4You
107. Hitmonchan - Blake4512
108. Lickitung - vgbjason
109. Koffing - Cool Frog
110. Weezing - 
111. Rhyhorn - Gundamslicer
112. Rhydon - Stachuk1992
113. Chansey - Winston
114. Tangela - riffz
115. Kangaskhan - Luigimamo
116. Horsea - Jordan12
117. Seadra - theanonymouscuber
118. Goldeen - 
119. Seaking - crazymanjimbo46
120. Staryu - jokerman5656
121. Starmie - JustinJ
122. Mr. Mime - buelercuber
123. Scyther - (X)
124. Jynx - IamWEB
125. Electabuzz - canadiancuber
126. Magmar - jms_gears1
127. Pinsir - Logan
128. Tauros - Blazirade
129. Magikarp - ZB_FTW!!!
130. Gyrados - dillonbladez
131. Lapras - Thomas09
132. Ditto - Grzegorz
133. Eevee - Escher
134. Vaporeon - kunz
135. Jolteon - c1829
136. Flareon - MTGjumper
137. Porygon - ianini
138. Omanyte - 
139. Omastar - 
140. Kabuto - supercuber86
141. Kabutops - nlCuber22 
142. Aerodactyl - DuctCube
143. Snorlax - Inf3rn0
144. Articuno - luisgepeto
145. Zapdos - jackdexter75
146. Moltres - Ryanrex116
147. Dratini - Ranzha V. Emodrach
148. Dragonair - koreancuber
149. Dragonite - 99aceofspades99
150. Mewtwo - Edmund
151. Mew - DaBear


----------



## Anthony (Apr 9, 2010)

Woner's too pro.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Slowbro plz


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 9, 2010)

Nidoking!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 9, 2010)

Marowak


----------



## DaBear (Apr 9, 2010)

Dibs on the one you forgot....mew


----------



## janelle (Apr 9, 2010)

I want Pikachu


----------



## HolloMottor (Apr 9, 2010)

DaBear said:


> Dibs on the one you forgot....mew



I was thinking of including Mew, but I didn't. I guess I'll add him/it in.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 9, 2010)

Kabutops plz


----------



## ianini (Apr 9, 2010)

Porygon!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 9, 2010)

cube/pokemon joke:

A lot of cubers Fearow.

ha


----------



## ianini (Apr 9, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> cube/pokemon joke:
> 
> A lot of cubers Fearow.
> 
> ha



Haha. That's good.  Fear-Rowe


----------



## Anthony (Apr 9, 2010)

Vulpix.


----------



## Forte (Apr 9, 2010)

Dugtrio please :4


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 9, 2010)

Slowpoke


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 9, 2010)

Squirtle. Can I has evolve pts plz?


----------



## dudemanpp (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll take Alakazam for 500, Alex.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 9, 2010)

Psyduck for me plz


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 9, 2010)

Articuno!


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn you andyroo!!! I wanted slowbro!!! I'll be Lapras then.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dragonite!


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2010)

JIGGLYPUFF


----------



## Faz (Apr 9, 2010)

Rapidash <3


----------



## shelley (Apr 9, 2010)

Shellder


----------



## blade740 (Apr 9, 2010)

When I played Pearl I named all of my pokemon after cubers.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 9, 2010)

Olook it's a bra.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 9, 2010)

I want Clefable!! =D


----------



## theman19 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dam you Thomas stole my Lapras. I have the Growlithe than


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 9, 2010)

I dislike Anthony now 

Flareon, then?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 9, 2010)

Muk please
goes well with my name


----------



## Toad (Apr 9, 2010)

Gengar. He's a babe.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2010)

Nidoran (f) please


----------



## CubeDust (Apr 9, 2010)

ninetales please.. hes cool


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 9, 2010)

Venesaur please~ and it's Mr MIME, not Mine, just FYI.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 9, 2010)

I want that sexy dude Snorlax.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Primeape lol


----------



## Branca (Apr 9, 2010)

Golem plz xD


----------



## Innocence (Apr 9, 2010)

Put me down for Kadabra, I love that guy.

He's way cooler than alakazam. What's with the 2 spoons and the douche of a moustache?

EDIT: Haha, just had a funny idea. Why don't we all change our avatars to our pokemon for like a week after we're done?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2010)

Magikarp, level 10.


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 9, 2010)

Dragonite plx


----------



## HolloMottor (Apr 9, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> Dragonite plx



Sorry, it's taken by 99aceofspades99

I'm updating the list now by the way


----------



## Escher (Apr 9, 2010)

Ninetales plz 

EDIT: oshi. Eevee?


----------



## HolloMottor (Apr 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> Ninetales plz




Sorry, CubeDust has it. I just updated the list.


----------



## Mitch15 (Apr 9, 2010)

pidgeotto pleaseee


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 9, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Olook it's a bra.


I tried to imply I wanted to Abra here


----------



## Edmund (Apr 9, 2010)

mewtwo because im ba


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 9, 2010)

Poliwrath plz XD


----------



## bobso2 (Apr 9, 2010)

machamp here


----------



## HolloMottor (Apr 9, 2010)

Keep it up guys. Over 1/4 of the way there!


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 9, 2010)

dragonair


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 9, 2010)

Moltres please.


----------



## (X) (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, I want scyther /_(0.o)__|


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 9, 2010)

olook at my avatar


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 9, 2010)

Ditto please.


----------



## Tord (Apr 9, 2010)

Cubone!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bulbasor


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 9, 2010)

Ditto. Fo sho.


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 9, 2010)

ill have diglett plx, since dragonite was taken


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Apr 9, 2010)

Charizard pleeeeaaase


----------



## roller (Apr 9, 2010)

ONIX! D:


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Apr 9, 2010)

SEAKING


----------



## NoobCube (Apr 9, 2010)

Ooh, Gastly, plz plz plz!


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 9, 2010)

Staarrmieeee


----------



## Caedus (Apr 9, 2010)

Dibs on Cubone...


----------



## Tord (Apr 9, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Dibs on Cubone...



Bazinga! I caught it on the previous page *snicker*


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 9, 2010)

gyrados, please  (did it spell it right? evolution of magikarp)

i remember, when i played, i captured leik 10 magikarps then evolved them ... pain in the butt but worth it


----------



## blizzardmb (Apr 9, 2010)

wartortle plz


----------



## shelley (Apr 9, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> gyrados, please  (did it spell it right? evolution of magikarp)
> 
> i remember, when i played, i captured leik 10 magikarps then evolved them ... pain in the butt but worth it



Did the process go something like this?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 9, 2010)

shelley said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > gyrados, please  (did it spell it right? evolution of magikarp)
> ...



Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,Splash attack,OMG ditto


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been watching for http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/377178/ for like ten minutes


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 9, 2010)

Charizard please


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 9, 2010)

Clefairy!


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 9, 2010)

NoobCube said:


> Ooh, Gastly, plz plz plz!



That was my second choice.

I suddenly have the urge to play a retro pokémon game.....


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 9, 2010)

Geodude or else.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Apr 9, 2010)

yeee707 said:


> Charizard please



Sorrryyyyy I already called him.....please choose again....


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 9, 2010)

Raichu plz


----------



## vgbjason (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm hungry right now, so Lickitong


----------



## shelley (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 9, 2010)

shelley said:


> Raichu pic



lmao hilarious, i lolled


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 9, 2010)

It hasn't been updated for 4 hours, which ones are left?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 9, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I dislike Anthony now
> 
> Flareon, then?


I'll trade with Simon, because he's just that cool.


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Apr 9, 2010)

Poliwhirl here! Ah, my favorite.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 9, 2010)

Exeggutor!!


----------



## Logan (Apr 9, 2010)

Zapdos!!!!


----------



## pappas (Apr 10, 2010)

I would be celebi but he's not there.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 10, 2010)

Mudkipz!


----------



## c1829 (Apr 10, 2010)

Marowak


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 10, 2010)

zaptos


----------



## HolloMottor (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, the list is now updated. I just got off work. Currently at 61/151

By the way, this is actually That70sShowDude. I though this thread might be a total failure.


----------



## HolloMottor (Apr 10, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Ditto. Fo sho.





Caedus said:


> Dibs on Cubone...





yeee707 said:


> Charizard please





bigbee99 said:


> zaptos



Sorry, all taken.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 10, 2010)

[10:13:51 PM] Kxt. Sarah: which pokemon is stachu?
[10:14:00 PM] Stachu Korick: Arcanine?
[10:14:20 PM] Kxt. Sarah: LOL
[10:14:21 PM] Kxt. Sarah: no
[10:14:25 PM] Kxt. Sarah: Woner obvs took it
[10:14:31 PM] Stachu Korick: F#[email protected]
[10:14:36 PM] Stachu Korick: then I'm not a pokemon

But really, idk. Someone pick for me.


----------



## MrData (Apr 10, 2010)

Caterpie.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 10, 2010)

shelley said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > gyrados, please  (did it spell it right? evolution of magikarp)
> ...



man, that was funny !! 

nawh, exp share


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 10, 2010)

Fine. Rhydon.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 10, 2010)

rhydon is badass.

i think im going to play pokemon yellow all day on my psp


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 10, 2010)

Farfetch'd :>


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 10, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> rhydon is badass.



No, Gengar is.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 10, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > rhydon is badass.
> ...



oh, god. that was... a little bit on the disturbing side.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 10, 2010)

electabuzz


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 10, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > I dislike Anthony now
> ...




I'll live. I'll have to change my avatar now though =/


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Everyone should make their avatar their pokemon!


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm Chaaaarmaaander!!!!!


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 10, 2010)

Kangaskhan


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 10, 2010)

Polywag plz?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 10, 2010)

Since Raichu, Rhydon, and Kangaskhan have been taken, I'll choose Dratini.

DRATINI! I CHOOSE YOOUUUU!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


done


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone should make their avatar their pokemon!
> ...



Does that mean me too?


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 10, 2010)

Blastoise cuz I'm awesome.


----------



## Blake4512 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hitmonchan!


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > kprox1994 said:
> ...



You don't have to, only if you want to.


----------



## TioMario (Apr 10, 2010)

Pidgeot is cool


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 10, 2010)

How's this?


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> How's this?



Bad ass.


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 10, 2010)

mr.mime


----------



## DuctCube (Apr 10, 2010)

Aerodactyl


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm glad to see I started a new trend.  (I am HolloMottor)

Keep it up guys, 2 more til we're past half way.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 10, 2010)

MISSINGNO.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 10, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> MISSINGNO.



Don't cheat! xD


----------



## Kurbitur (Apr 10, 2010)

electrode


----------



## Edmund (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a question for those (like me) that only count the original 151 as legit pokemon. Is Ho-oh legit because it was in the first episode? This sounds so lame but it confuses me.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 10, 2010)

Edmund said:


> I have a question for those (like me) that only count the original 151 as legit pokemon. Is Ho-oh legit because it was in the first episode? This sounds so lame but it confuses me.



doesn't count, even though youare right =)


----------



## Cube4You (Apr 10, 2010)

Hitmonlee, pl0xxx


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 10, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> MISSINGNO.


Oh we can pick those ones too?!?! I'll be h POK'e then.

Copied you 'goins. Look at my avatar


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 11, 2010)

Sandslash pl0x.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 11, 2010)

ekans backwards is snake, because he's a snake
arbok backwards is kobra, because he's a kobra
what's muk?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 11, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> ekans backwards is snake, because he's a snake
> arbok backwards is kobra, because he's a kobra
> what's muk?



Muk is the living manifestation of pollution and all things disgusting.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 11, 2010)

i would change my avatar, but i'm more into Reborn! than pokemon. unless somebody could think of an idea to incorporate gyarados with Spanner  (Spanner=guy in my avatar)


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 11, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i would change my avatar, but i'm more into Reborn! than pokemon. unless somebody could think of an idea to incorporate gyarados with Spanner  (Spanner=guy in my avatar)



He makes Mosca which are just as beast as gyarados


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh damn, how could I have forgotten Venustoise?!?!?1/1?!!?!?!?!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 11, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Oh damn, how could I have forgotten Venustoise?!?!?1/1?!!?!?!?!



I thought you knew better than to forget... For shame...


----------



## Codee (Apr 11, 2010)

Hypno


----------



## kunz (Apr 11, 2010)

134. Vaporeon horay i got my favorite


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 11, 2010)

lololol I'll be Jynx. 

Why hasn't anyone picked Pidgey yet?


----------



## Rayne (Apr 11, 2010)

Meowth


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 11, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Bad ass.



I'm actually thinking about keeping this. I kind of like it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2010)

Rayne said:


> Meowth



That's right!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 11, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> ekans backwards is snake, because he's a snake
> arbok backwards is kobra, because he's a kobra
> what's muk?



That's interesting. 



Spoiler



Muk backwards is Kum. (slimy and sticky). No offence to those who got the message.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 11, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > ekans backwards is snake, because he's a snake
> ...



He got that from Kevjumba, most likely xD


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 11, 2010)

no, I got that out of a moment of dirty inspiration.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 11, 2010)

Missingno?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



That joke is probably older than you are.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 11, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> ekans backwards is snake, because he's a snake
> arbok backwards is kobra, because he's a kobra
> what's muk?


I heard that on Shoddy.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 11, 2010)

I pick Staryu.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 11, 2010)

Love my new avatar


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm slow, bro.


----------



## Edam (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll have Arbok


----------



## jordan12 (Apr 11, 2010)

Horseaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 12, 2010)

Keep it going!!!


----------



## Carrot (Apr 12, 2010)

Can I change mine to something more odd-ish?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm so scared. This page has only posts from Pokemen.

I'mma stop it > Revolution is alive


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol can i change mine to the pokemon that is my dp, the mobius strip pokemon, which evolves into Klein Bottle XD

Btw tis a maths joke if anyone got it.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ivysaur


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 17, 2010)

magmar ^^


----------



## thaeta (Apr 17, 2010)

Magneton. <:


----------



## Dionz (Apr 18, 2010)

metapod, first pokemon I've catched


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 18, 2010)

HsilgnE RelyT said:


> Lol can i change mine to the pokemon that is my dp, the mobius strip pokemon, which evolves into Klein Bottle XD
> 
> Btw tis a maths joke if anyone got it.



Your avatar looks more like a transformer more than a mobius strip, to me.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 18, 2010)

HsilgnE RelyT said:


> Lol can i change mine to the pokemon that is my dp, the mobius strip pokemon, which evolves into Klein Bottle XD
> 
> Btw tis a maths joke if anyone got it.



I get it, but I didn't see this 5 days ago. =/

My sister took a few maths courses where they touched upon the topic of topology.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 18, 2010)

wigglytuff?


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 18, 2010)

http://****yeahmath.tumblr.com/post/241845766

Maybe this will make things clearer XD


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 18, 2010)

Updated

This will be extremely difficult to get 150 ...


----------



## Winston (Apr 18, 2010)

Chansey?


----------



## Logan (Apr 18, 2010)

Can I change mine to pinsir?


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll take Machoke. All the better ones are taken. =/
unless Logan can switch, then I'll take Zapdos


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 19, 2010)

I want to be Tentacool because I totally love meeting it while going to Cinnabar Island.


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 19, 2010)

Gloom


----------



## Logan (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

Logan said:


> Bump.



Barrage.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Bump.
> ...



Fury Attack.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 23, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Horn Drill.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 23, 2010)

*Fissure breaks quote tree*


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATED


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice your getting closer to 150 pokemon


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone NetBattle?


----------



## AngeL (May 18, 2010)

Ekans please! Cool thread.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 18, 2010)

Updated 
Currently: 94/150
This thread is almost dead ...


----------



## ChrisBird (May 18, 2010)

I'll grab Kingler while I still can.

~Chris


----------



## gavnasty (May 18, 2010)

Dewgong!


----------



## Samania (May 19, 2010)

Bellsprout pleasee


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 19, 2010)

Machop pl0x


----------



## Reptile (May 19, 2010)

Wish I knew about this before all of the uber ones got taken >.<
Butterfree!
Not having Butterfree or a 16+ Squirtle/Wartortle before Brock in 1st gen games = fail.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 19, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



That or the swap trick =p


----------



## pyro11798 (Jul 10, 2010)

Haunter please =DD


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, all my favorites were taken...Vaporeon, Ditto, Dugtrio...

I'll have to say Seel.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 10, 2010)

Grr, Charizard is taken up.. I'll take Charmeleon.


----------



## riffz (Jul 10, 2010)

tangela


----------



## Dratini (Jul 10, 2010)

Well... someone took dratini *stares intensely* roar.

Ponyta please :3


Edit: Okay, I wasnt going to post again just for this edit. Anyway, I got this JYNX in Pokemon HeartGold and named her Lady Gaga.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 10, 2010)

Dratini said:


> Well... someone took dratini *stares intensely* roar.
> 
> Ponyta please :3
> 
> ...



fixed...


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 10, 2010)

Mankey!!!


----------



## Dratini (Jul 11, 2010)

Odder said:


> Dratini said:
> 
> 
> > Well... someone took dratini *stares intensely* roar.
> ...




oops -__- thanks for the catch


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 11, 2010)

Missingno plz!!!! It's a glitch pokemon from red and blue


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 11, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> Missingno plz!!!! It's a glitch pokemon from red and blue



I know and NO

EDIT: List updated ... Currently at 100!!!


----------



## Samania (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like mine wasn't added yet, but could I change it to Clefable?


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 11, 2010)

Dratini said:


> Well... someone took dratini *stares intensely* roar.
> 
> Ponyta please :3
> 
> ...



You.. too tt ttokkok took my pp po pponnyta 


I guess Ill take Nidorino


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 11, 2010)

HolloMottor said:


> EDIT: This is actually That70sShowDude
> 
> Disregard what will follow if you think this is stupid ...
> 
> ...





ChrisBird said:


> *I'll grab Kingler while I still can.*
> 
> ~Chris



This makes me a sad bird.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> HolloMottor said:
> 
> 
> > 96. Drowzee -
> ...



Just in future, try to keep your quotes small like this to make it easier to read. If your post isn't relevant to the whole of their post, cut it down to the relevant part.
Also, remember he's only human


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone here know how to get to Team Magma's hide out in pokemon emerald with out that darn magma coin you get from the old lady at the top of Mt. Pyre?
Which I didn't get.....


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 11, 2010)

I GET CLOYSETER @[email protected]
lol i'll calm down I guess


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 12, 2010)

Omastar for me :b


----------



## palmcubes (Aug 26, 2010)

is there snorelax


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 26, 2010)

I want piplup


----------



## Zyrb (Aug 26, 2010)

Beedrill please


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Kabuto is my choice


----------



## Khartaras (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll have Golduck, kthxbai.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll have Persian please!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 27, 2010)

Updated. Currently at 107/150.



palmcubes said:


> is there snorelax


Did you even look at the list?



gundamslicer said:


> I want piplup


wtf is a piplup


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 27, 2010)

Seadra for me.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 27, 2010)

I want magnemite!


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 27, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> I want magnemite!



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. fine ill take : butterfree(the list says it's free but it may not be updated.)


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 27, 2010)

I want Drowsy


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 27, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Updated. Currently at 107/150.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piplup is some new pokemon that is adopted and has no friends.

~Chris


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 27, 2010)

I wanted probopass or mamoswine

But I will take dewgong since those 2 aren't on the list.


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 6, 2010)

Gimme rhyhorn plz


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 6, 2010)

No mudkipz? = (
Koffing i guess (109)


----------



## Blazirade (Sep 6, 2010)

Tauros for me.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 6, 2010)

Parasect is a freaking boss.


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 6, 2010)

I choose Machop.
It is beast.


----------



## Lorken (Sep 6, 2010)

Dibs fearow!!


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 7, 2010)

I claim Magnemite, filthy human.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 13, 2012)

We still haven't gotten em all, lol


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 14, 2012)

So... lets continue? There's a significant amount of new members since summer 2010.

Rattata <3


----------



## Noahaha (May 14, 2012)

Graveler


----------



## monkeytherat (May 15, 2012)

Vileplume... All my favorites are picked T_T


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 16, 2012)

Krabby
all my favorites are picked too....


----------



## cubingawsumness (May 16, 2012)

grimer


----------



## Tristan97tfj (May 17, 2012)

pichu


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 20, 2012)

Grrr Pikachu was taken a looong time ago :3

I pick Nidoran (m) then.


----------



## calebcole203 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cloyster


----------

